# Any way to order a F30 MSport in Mediterranean Blue?



## x986 (Oct 27, 2006)

You can order Saddle Brown, LCDJ for the 340. You can order Saddle Brown, LCDY with lower dash S.B. for the 340. But - if you order LCDY, you must order ZPL, the Luxury pack. And - If you order ZPL, you can't order ZMP, M Sport. Everybody got that? I got it, but I don't 'get' it.

I've been to every M.B. factory within 50 miles of Stuttgart. I've been to the Porsche factory twice. I've been to most of the factories in Italy, and I've been to the Munich factory, (actually the most informative tour of all) so I have some idea of how difficult it is to get all the bits to the right place at the right time. (It blew my mind how many different models, with a mix of country specific models were on the same line.) I don't understand why two 340s going down the line adjacent to each other MUST have different stock, orderable interiors.

Thanks for the info, guys.


----------



## KGH (Oct 14, 2015)

"then the price would be at least $5000 because the factory have to take that model from their default paint factory line to another paint factory line. According to BMW, that is the price increase for that factory line change and paint robots setup"


Technic so by adding the ZMP option these cars go down a separate paint line where the robots know how to paint the different bumpers and moldings and these robots don't have the Mediterranian Blue paints? It would seem like the robots would read the car specs and adjust their process based on this one option without having separate lines running. 

Thanks everyone for the discussion


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

That is what BMW explained to me, but again they are making a killing with any deviation from their default production line. So the actual process most probably is as simple as a change of bar code, but that change costs them seconds and somebody must pay for that. A lot.

Remember, this is the same company that charges $2300-$3000 for contrast stitching -changing the black to red thread spool in the sewing machine when they sew the leather covers for the seats, for example. Think about it... changing a thread spool may cost 60% of what it costs to paint a car in a "special" color. 



KGH said:


> "then the price would be at least $5000 because the factory have to take that model from their default paint factory line to another paint factory line. According to BMW, that is the price increase for that factory line change and paint robots setup"
> 
> Technic so by adding the ZMP option these cars go down a separate paint line where the robots know how to paint the different bumpers and moldings and these robots don't have the Mediterranian Blue paints? It would seem like the robots would read the car specs and adjust their process based on this one option without having separate lines running.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the discussion


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

I forgot about that change, so you should not have an ordering problem with M Sport as it comes with the full black dash. It is the Luxury package that comes with the bottom dash in Saddle Brown.



x986 said:


> You can order Saddle Brown, LCDJ for the 340. You can order Saddle Brown, LCDY with lower dash S.B. for the 340. But - if you order LCDY, you must order ZPL, the Luxury pack. And - If you order ZPL, you can't order ZMP, M Sport. Everybody got that? I got it, but I don't 'get' it.
> 
> I've been to every M.B. factory within 50 miles of Stuttgart. I've been to the Porsche factory twice. I've been to most of the factories in Italy, and I've been to the Munich factory, (actually the most informative tour of all) so I have some idea of how difficult it is to get all the bits to the right place at the right time. (It blew my mind how many different models, with a mix of country specific models were on the same line.) I don't understand why two 340s going down the line adjacent to each other MUST have different stock, orderable interiors.
> 
> Thanks for the info, guys.


----------



## JTDM (Jul 22, 2014)

Technic said:


> We are saying the same thing... the Ordering Guide include the European Ordering Guide _as long as the option does not conflict with USA safety and environmental regulations_.
> 
> I have a 320i with leather dash and HUD in the USA because those options are part of the European 320i Ordering Guide.


Technic, do you still remember order code for leather dash?


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

jtdm said:


> technic, do you still remember order code for leather dash?


4m5


----------



## hansluc (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi all - great thread. And thanks to the OP for bringing this up, I have been stymied by the lack of color options available in the M Sport package for some time. 

With all the options (literally) and hypothetheticals floating around, I just wanted to confirm for my situation. I would like to get an F31 328i with M-Sport in Tanzanite Blue. Tanzanite Blue is an Individual color for the equivalent F31 on bmw.de - so is it correct to think that adding this color would be $1950 (instead of the normal $5000)?


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

hansluc said:


> I would like to get an F31 328i with M-Sport in Tanzanite Blue. Tanzanite Blue is an Individual color for the equivalent F31 on bmw.de - so is it correct to think that adding this color would be $1950 (instead of the normal $5000)?


Even though BMWNA doesn't show any Individual colors on their website, you can sometimes get them to agree to giving you an Individual color if it's listed as one of the currently offered Individual colors on that model on BMW.de (and in your case, it is). It's listed as 1,950 euros ($2,223 at today exchange rate of $1.14).

First your dealer has to ask BMW for permission. Assuming they grant permission, they will tell the dealer the price. It will probably be somewhere between $1,950-$2,300 but not $5,000. BMWNA usually does not offer Individual colors for 3-series cars other than the M3, so this is going to be sort of a test case.

An Individual paint color usually adds a delay to your order but usually the delay is minimal if the color is one listed as currently featured on that model. Expect a delay of anywhere from one to four weeks, probably on the low side of that.

Good luck!


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Ninong said:


> Even though BMWNA doesn't show any Individual colors on their website, you can sometimes get them to agree to giving you an Individual color if it's listed as one of the currently offered Individual colors on that model on BMW.de (and in your case, it is). It's listed as 1,950 euros ($2,223 at today exchange rate of $1.14).
> 
> First your dealer has to ask BMW for permission. Assuming they grant permission, they will tell the dealer the price. It will probably be somewhere between $1,950-$2,300 but not $5,000. BMWNA usually does not offer Individual colors for 3-series cars other than the M3, so this is going to be sort of a test case.
> 
> ...


Just for everyone's info - a 2016 435i with "custom" (not sure if Individual color) paint, just delivered.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

tturedraider said:


> Just for everyone's info - a 2016 435i with "custom" (not sue if Individual color) paint, just delivered.


Beautiful! 

That looks very much like Individual paint code 399, is it?

P.S. -- Nevermind. I thought it was yours. 

Yes, I'm pretty sure that is Atlantis, Individual paint code 399. Individual paint has been offered on the 4-series in Europe for the past two years, starting back when they first introduced the new 435i GC with a total of 8 Individual Paints and five or six Individual interiors. Starting all the way back then it was possible to get any one of those Individual paint colors on an American car if you got permission from BMW. I believe the price started out as $1,950 for the metallic colors and a little higher for the frozen colors (there were 4 metallic and 4 frozen). Now they are only listing 4 Individual paint colors for the 4-series on the BMW.de website.

Whenever you order an Individual paint color that is not a featured Individual paint color on the model you are interested in buying, the price for Americans starts at $5,000 and then goes up from there. The most expensive Individual color currently offered is probably Pure Metal Silver, which usually costs $10,000+. The reason I added the plus sign is because they have sometimes charged American more than $10,000 based, I assume, on the current exchange rate.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Ninong said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> That looks very much like Individual paint code 399, is it?
> 
> ...


Fabulously gorgeous!! Wish it was mine.

There is an E90 'fester who got an Individual paint on his E90 back in the 2009 - 2011 timeframe. And I'm convinced Technic can get anything he wants. 

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/member.php?u=230766 , http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/album.php?albumid=10074
2011 335xi Individual 6MT - Azurite Black Metallic / Oyster & Black / Anthracite Maple + all the good stuff


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

tturedraider said:


> Fabulously gorgeous!! Wish it was mine.
> 
> There is an E90 'fester who got an Individual paint on his E90 back in the 2009 - 2011 timeframe. And I'm convinced Technic can get anything he wants.


It's definitely true that it all depends on who is doing the ordering if you want something unusually special. Some dealers are, let's just say, more experienced than others and knowing who to talk to if they want special favors. Some of the dealers may not have any experience at all getting Individual options approved.

That applies to Americans more than it does, for example, customers who live in Abu Dhabi and have always been able to get BMW Individual Manufaktur to build a car any way their hearts desire: http://www.bmw.com/com/en/insights/explore/individual_2014/manufacture.html

We are supposed to be able to make a personal appointment with the BMW Design Studio in Southern California to receive expert assistance in ordering a new 2017 BMW 7-series any way we would like it. I'm pretty sure that program has already started.

However, we're not really talking about the Individual Manufaktur program here, all we're talking about getting an Individual paint color approved and that is what some dealers used to be better at than others, especially if they wanted a color from several years back. And those same dealers were more successful at ordering that color in the frozen version.


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

tturedraider said:


> Just for everyone's info - a 2016 435i with "custom" (not sue if Individual color) paint, just delivered.


Delivered where?


----------



## hansluc (Mar 22, 2009)

turpiwa said:


> Delivered where?


Looks like a European delivery at BMW Welt.


----------



## hansluc (Mar 22, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a dealer/advisor in Portland, OR who might have experience with requests of this nature and preferably be an FOB (Friend of Bimmerfest)?


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

hansluc said:


> Can anyone recommend a dealer/advisor in Portland, OR who might have experience with requests of this nature and preferably be an FOB (Friend of Bimmerfest)?


Yes, David Padgalskas at BMW of Portland. He's a Bimmerfest sponsor. [email protected]



P.S. -- Did you notice that there is a forum on here called BMW Dealer Ratings and Feedback Forum? You can find threads by Bimmerfesters talking about their experiences with their client advisors, such as these three recent ones on David:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=901480

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=898956

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=895249


----------



## hansluc (Mar 22, 2009)

Ninong said:


> Yes, David Padgalskas at BMW of Portland. He's a Bimmerfest sponsor. [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have seen David mentioned positively before - and based these reviews, if he knows as much about ED and other BMW arcana, then I would gather the whole Individual paint request would be up his alley too. I just don't want to have to explain from scratch what I am trying to do, as if it's the first time this has ever been done. I know this thread contemplates some uncommon requests, but if the protocols exist I would hope the dealer could make it less mystifying. Plus, I really want to show my appreciation and support for a sponsor - so that's great!

Thank you for the advice.


----------



## JTDM (Jul 22, 2014)

I have a car with leather dash on order with David. Go with him and you are in good hand.


----------



## 1northcar (Mar 7, 2015)

hansluc said:


> Looks like a European delivery at BMW Welt.


What is equally interesting about that 4 Series is that the reverse 7 is also body color from the inception.


----------



## 1northcar (Mar 7, 2015)

JTDM said:


> I have a car with leather dash on order with David. Go with him and you are in good hand.


 Glad to hear the leather dash is back as an individual option. It was touch and go in the past.


----------



## 1northcar (Mar 7, 2015)

JTDM said:


> I have a car with leather dash on order with David. Go with him and you are in good hand.


Glad to hear the leather dash is back as an individual option. It was touch and go in the past - at least for the 4 Series.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

turpiwa said:


> Delivered where?





hansluc said:


> Looks like a European delivery at BMW Welt.


Correct.


----------



## Kar Don (Aug 4, 2004)

Yes Technic, I was thinking of the individual colors that get the beautifully finished clear coat. 

I think it is hilarious that BMW says they have to reprogram the paint robots to paint an 5 series a blue color vs an M5 that already gets it. The body in white for the two cars is virtually identical... no reprogram required.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Moving a car from one paint line to another may actually mean a very expensive press of a button.



Kar Don said:


> Yes Technic, I was thinking of the individual colors that get the beautifully finished clear coat.
> 
> I think it is hilarious that BMW says they have to reprogram the paint robots to paint an 5 series a blue color vs an M5 that already gets it. The body in white for the two cars is virtually identical... no reprogram required.


----------



## Kar Don (Aug 4, 2004)

Technic said:


> Moving a car from one paint line to another may actually mean a very expensive press of a button.


:thumbup:

Might even be the same paint line in some cases!


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Usually if you want a paint that is not listed for your model, it's going to cost you $5,000 even if it's a standard paint on another model. For example, some people have ordered Monte Carlo blue on a non-M5 and paid $5,000 for it and at least one guy ordered Estoril Blue on his M5 and paid $5,000 for it. 

If you want a paint that is not listed for your model on the BMWUSA.com website but it is currently listed as one of the "regular" Individual paints on that same model in Germany, then you can get it for a reasonable price that is approximately equivalent to what they're paying for it over there. Sometimes BMWUSA "forgets" to list "regular" Individual paints for Americans that have been offered in Germany on that same model for many months (e.g., when the new 4-series GC first came out over there with 8 "regular" Individual paint options (4 metallic and 4 frozen). Americans could get one of those but only if the dealer asked permission from BMWNA on each such order.


----------

